# Shepherding in a 2nd Shepherd



## RatherBeFlying (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello all! Its been a while since I posted as I have been plenty busy with work and Mica:











He is now 2 years old, and just simply a wonderful dog. Wonderful temperment, easy going, protective (without being overly agressive), medium energy, and a complete joy to have around family and friends.

We are now looking to add a 2nd GSD! :wub:

Considering this, we have a few points/questions to consider:

What kind of energy level should we look for in a pup? I've heard equal or lower than what we have already.....is this correct?

Male or female? Mica can be dominant at times with male or female, but it seems to come out only with dogs that are super-hyperactive.

Bringing the animal home, any advice as far as raising the pup along side an adult shepherd?

We have a breeder lined up (same place we got Mica from) so we will be sure to check in with them about their pups and what they have available as far as personality goes. We just thought we'd ask a bunch of people and soak in as much information as we can.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would get a female- it was good thinking to wait until he's an adult before adding a pup. I did it the hard way, two at once! Never again


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Is Mica neutered? Does the sex of the dog matter? I have had 2 males, 2 females, and now a male and a female. I didn't have any issues with any of these combo's though I have heard 2 of the opposite sex get along better. As far as drive you want a pup that will grow to be able to keep up with your current dog. The one thing I noticed when I brought my puppy home was my adult wanting nothing to do with her for a full month and was terribly jealous. I made it a point to feed the older dog first, pet him first, and walk him first until they acclimated. I watched them together carefully and eventually everything worked out just fine


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Before you get a puppy now, think long and hard about whether you want 12-year-old and 14-year old GSDs. This is only my personal opinion, but I prefer to space them out farther so you're less likely to deal with senior and end-of-life issues with two dogs at once.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

in my experience, a male and a female is the best combination but it also depends on your preference. If you decide to go same sex route, they can be a little tough if they're not fixed. Females can be aggressive and dominant as well as males, sometimes more so. Keep that in mind. Same energy level is what i would say or lower because you're already in the know of what you're getting. talk with the breeder. They're going to be able to and want to help you. They can even help you with the male or female choice. best i have for you in good luck! it will all work out.


----------

